# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Dhurata e fundit që keni bërë dhe ajo që ju kanë dhuruar!

## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Dhurata e fundit qe me kan ber eshte nje varse e firmes pene lope me nje kryq qe ka dhe nje gur te cmuar ne mest.Une kam dhuruar nje byrzylyk po te firmes pene lope me kristale dhe zemra te vogla.Nenkuptohet se kush ka qen personi qe me ka ber dhuraten e ja kam bere.Po dhurata juaj e fundit cila eshte...!?

----------


## Izadora

Nje varse ku shkruante sweet angel 
Per nje moment besova dhe vete qe jam angel :-d

Dhurata e fundit qe kam bere , ka qene nje kosh me solucione me erera te ndryshme , per wellness bad.

Firmat ishin anonim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda5

Hera e fundit qe kam bere dhe me kan bere dhurata,ka qen per Vitn e Ri. :buzeqeshje: 

Tani do pres per dhuraten e radhes ,kur dhe kush do ma beje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## lisa12

Dhurata e fundit qe me kane bere ishte nje cek100euro per vit te ri dhe gjithashtu ditlindja ime se i kisha me nje dite me njera tjetren,tani te pres ne shkurt dicka te bukur ska rendesi e shtrenje apo dhe e lire. Qe kam bere dhurata kete vit jane te shumta..........

----------


## [Perla]

{A_N_G_E_L_69} kujt ja ke bere dhuraten ti ? Hajde trego shpejte  :ngerdheshje: 

Dhurata ime e fundit ishin kepuce, qe me shume dashuri ja dhurova vetes  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Enii

dhurata e djeshme nga burri .. nje tuf e madheeeeeeee me lule , zambake dhe trendafila ... yhyy i kishte then ajo vajza qe i shiste sa shume e donke grun , buqete me te madhe skam pergatitur ndonjehere  :ngerdheshje: 

dhurat mendoj te bej se shpejti nje djali jetim , nje kompjuter sepse e meriton , e zberthen vete pa e mesuar njeri ...

----------


## fashion_girl

dhuratat e vitit te ri , pastaj te shofim se kemi shen valentinin , pastaj 8 marsi .....
nintendon dhe laptop me bon dhurate , kurse un bleva nje parfum per mamin, kuti make up per motren dhe 2 pale paliceta per nipin tim qe do lindi se shpejti,per vllain lodra per babin kollare te bukur!

----------


## *mistrecja*

dhurat nuk kam ber akoma por me kan ber  :buzeqeshje: .
nji ore D & G  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## stern

*Nje buqete me lule*

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

nje krem edhe nje parfum
nga nje  llotaria  qe  bejme ne pune edhe  gjithmone e fitoj  une
hahhhaahhaha ato te tjerat sa inat me kane pserin po hic une ju a marr per vit dhuratat
dhuratat nga burri spo i them se do mbush te gjithe faqen.....

----------


## INFINITY©

Dhurata e fundit qe mora ishin rrota te reja per makinen. lol

Une bera dhurate nje iphone.

----------


## thirsty

Nje varese 

shkronja F per friendship (miqesi) 
dhe shkruan "AMICIZIA"

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

disa dekorime per ditelindjen e vajzes: nje cone-hat qe thot 1...nje banner me foton e vajzes qe thot "gezuar ditelindje e pare"...8 pjata me foton e saj dhe qe thot emrin dhe "happy first birthday"....nje mbules tavoline me arrush qe thot "birthday girl happy 1st birthday", disa tullumbace qe kan numrin nje  :perqeshje: ...disa lodra qe fryn, sja di emrin, por bejn zhurme, dhe sigurisht kan numrin 1 lol....duhet te blej me shume dekorime, ama mezi sa pres te me vijn ne shpi meqe i bera order online

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Nje buket trendafilash nga prinderit, e une ju dhurova pythje te ngrohta.*

----------


## altint71

Halles time per 92 vjetorin i dhyrava nje tuf me trendafila te bardh e nje triko ,ajo me dhyron dashurin e nje gjyshe.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Dhurata fundit qe me kan bere eshte nje bluze...-

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Dhurata e fundit qe kame bere eshte nje maic...nje shoqes i pelqu shume sepse eshte ne fakultetin e muzikes maica ishte me fotografi me nota dhe qels muzikor  :buzeqeshje: 
E dhurata qe kame marre per here te fundit eshte nje fotografi e nje shoqes kur ka qen e vogel me ka pelqy shumeeeee  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RiGerta

Dhuraten e fundit e kam dhuruar ssot.Ajo qe kam marre eshte nje qafore per vitin e ri.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Nje kostum i bleva burrit BOss EDHE NJE KEMISHE TE BARDHE 
DHurata qe kam mare nga ai 
 nje pallto,nje fustan,nje cante edhe nje pale kepuce

----------


## A.V.A.T.A.R

Dhurata e fundit qe kam marre eshte per Vitin e Ri! Nje CD të PS2  :ngerdheshje:

----------

